# Soviet Martial Arts Training.



## arnisador (Nov 1, 2001)

I'll use Grappling for this thread for lack of a Sambo forum. I came across a photo on Yahoo! showing a former Soviet drill instructor teaching hand-to-hand combat techniques to the U.S. Marines:
http://dailynews.yahoo.com/h/p/ap/20011026/us/1004121376attacks_marines_vals601.html

A web search on the instructor Pavel Tsatsouline turns up many sites, most related to physical fitness.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 1, 2002)

Evidently Prof. Presas of Modern Arnis had a sombo background from the Philippines.

What are some good web sites on Russian/Soviet grappling methods? How many are there now? Sombo (sambo), Systema,...?


----------



## Kyle (Apr 2, 2002)

Try www.mma.tv and ask on the Judo/Sambo forum or the Scott Sonnon forum.

    - Kyle


----------



## arnisador (Jul 3, 2002)

Moved to Russian Martial Arts forum.

-Arnisador
-MT Mod-


----------

